# ohne jedoch



## TheChabon

La traducción menos extraña que se me ocurre para este _jedoch_ sería “aunque” —pero de todas maneras parece cambiar el sentido del párrafo (como si se estuviera dando por supuesto una condición no expresa en lo anterior), por lo que por las dudas pregunto si no se me está escapando algún sentido distinto de ese _ohne jedoch_. 

Saludos y gracias. 

So wie die Kultur des Nilthales von den Niederungen des Delta ausging, in gleicher Weise war das Thal der beiden Zwillingströme, des Euphrat und Tigris, von den Alluvialebenen Chaldäas aus der Kultur erobert; die ältesten Mythen, sogar geschichtliche Traditionen und vor allem die Physiologie der Menschheit d. h. der Gesellschaft als organisches Individuum betrachtet, vereinigen sich dieser Hypothese einen hohen Grad der Wahrscheinlichkeit zu verleihen, ohne jedoch der anderen davon durchaus verschiedenen das Wort zu sprechen, wonach der erste Keim dieses Gesellschaftsorganismus ein übers Meer getragener, aus Indien oder Aethiopien eingeführter gewesen sein soll; vielmehr lässt sich die Hypothese eines Ursitzes der Civilisation und eines ihm angehörigen Baustiles für keinen andern Fleck der alten Welt wahrscheinlicher an als für das südliche Euphratthal, wohin auch die Sagen der Völker die Gründung der ersten Staaten unter den nachsündfluthlichen Menschen versetzt. 

Así como la civilización del valle del Nilo surgió de los bajos del Delta, de la misma manera se X conquistó la civilización desde el valle de los dos ríos gemelos, el Tigris y el Éufrates, de la Caldea aluvional; los más antiguos mitos, incluso tradiciones X registros? históricos, y sobre todo la fisiología X de la humanidad (esto es, considerando a la sociedad como entidad orgánica), se combinan para conferirle a esta hipótesis un alto grado de probabilidad, aunque sin sustentar X alentar la [hipótesis] absolutamente diferente X según la cual el primer germen X de este organismo social habría sido traído X desde ultramar, desde India o Etiopía; en realidad X la hipótesis de una sede X originaria de la civilización y un estilo arquitectónico correspondiente no se ajusta para ningún otro lugar X rincón del mundo antiguo con mayor verosimilitud X que para el sur del valle del Éufrates, en donde también las leyendas X ubican el establecimiento X fundación de los primeros estados entre X de los hombres postdiluvianos. 

[Capaz debería ser que 'se conquistó el valle del Éufrates… _desde_ la civilización'.]


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

jedoch - pero, sin embargo


*jedọch* _/Konj.; drückt einen Gegensatz aus/ hingegen, indessen:_ wir blieben gern länger, jedoch fehlt uns die Zeit; sie wollen heute kommen, ich glaube es jedoch nicht; ich hatte das Buch schon lange bestellt, bekam es jedoch erst jetzt.


ohne jedoch - _'pero sin'_ als mögliche Variante

__________
Saludos


----------



## TheChabon

'pero sin' queda mejor, y junto con la corrección de la primera oración creo que hace que la cosa pase a tener sentido; me había confundido el _aus_ que va para _aus der Kultur erobert_. Muchas gracias. 

Así como la civilización del valle del Nilo surgió desde los bajos del Delta, de la misma manera el valle de los [dos] ríos gemelos, el Tigris y el Éufrates, fue conquistado para la cultura desde la llanura aluvional de Caldea; 

So wie die Kultur des Nilthales von den Niederungen des Delta ausging, in gleicher Weise war das Thal der beiden Zwillingströme, des Euphrat und Tigris, von den Alluvialebenen Chaldäas aus der Kultur erobert;


----------



## GNK

Hola,

zu ... geschichtliche Traditionen ... . 
"Traditonen" verstehe ich hier als "Überlieferungen", so dass es evtl. tatsächlich mit "tradiciones" oder einem vergleichbaren Begriff übersetzt werden könnte.


"ohne jedoch" drückt, wie von Kunvla erklärt, einen Gegensatz aus. Die dafür vorgeschlagenen Übersetzungen sind insofern schon treffend. 

Mich irritiert etwas die Verwendung von "ohne jedoch" im deutschen Text, da die danach folgende Aussage nach meinem Verständnis keinen Gegensatz zu dem vorher Gesagten darstellt.
Davor werden Argumente für die Hypothese 1 dargestellt; nach "ohne jedoch" kommt die Aussage, dass der anderen Hypothese nicht das Wort gesprochen wird, also Hypothese 2 nicht unterstützt wird.
Die Aussage nach "ohne jedoch" argumentiert daher auch für die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Hypothese 1. 

Statt "ohne jedoch" wäre daher ggf. "und ohne" passend gewesen.


----------



## TheChabon

Gracias GNK. Lo que te irrita sobre la aparente no oposición es precisamente lo que me confundía, y me hacía pensar que no estaba entendiendo el mensaje. 

El sentido que quiere destacar esa frase, estoy ahora bastante convencido, sería “el valle del Tigris y el Éufrates se fue conquistando progresivamente para la civilización desde las planicies del delta de la desembocadura de los ríos (es decir desde el sur), _pero_ esa civilización/cultura conquistadora no había desembarcado en el delta llegada desde otro lado, esa conquista no era parte de un proceso de conquista previo; es claro que esa cultura había nacido ahí mismo, en el delta”. 

Lo de _Traditionen_ es complicado en este caso. El autor usa tanto _Traditionen_ como _Ueberlieferungen_ a veces en el sentido habitual para el español _tradiciones_ (inglés quizás _lore_), y a veces para lo que podría traducirse mejor como _legados_ o historia. En este caso me parece que quiere decir, como contraste con los mitos y leyendas, 'hecho/sucesos de tiempos históricos' (es decir, de tiempos no prehistóricos; hechos que sucedieron en épocas de las que hay registros, hechos documentados), y para no decir 'la historia histórica' puso el _geschichtliche Traditionen_.


----------



## iaf

Eine Bemerkung am Rande: Folgende Satzauszüge finde ich eigentlich etwas seltsam.



TheChabon said:


> ...die ältesten Mythen (...) vereinigen sich dieser Hypothese einen hohen Grad der Wahrscheinlichkeit zu verleihen...
> 
> Müsste es hier nicht entweder
> ...vereinigen sich _*um* _dieser Hypothese einen hohen Grad ... zu verleihen
> oder sonst_
> ..._*bemühen* sich, dieser Hypothese einen hohen ... Grad zu verleihen
> heissen?





TheChabon said:


> ...vielmehr lässt sich die Hypothese (...) für keinen andern Fleck der alten Welt wahrscheinlicher an als für das südliche Euphratthal...
> 
> Dieses "an", wo kommt es eigentlich her? Womit hängt es zusammen?
> Der Übersetzung zufolge scheint es sich um "anpassen" zu handeln, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...



Esos dos extractos me resultan un poco extraños. No sé si hay errores de tipeo o si efectivamente están así en el texto original. De todas maneras, lo menciono porque - al menos a mí - me hicieron "tropezar" un poco en la comprensión del sentido 

Saludos + Grüsse,
iaf.


----------



## TheChabon

iaf --las dos expresiones están así en el original. Es un texto de 1860 y quizás eso explique algunas construcciones raras. 

[Con respecto a la corrección o no de esas expresiones, ¡le cedo la explicación a alguien que sepa alemán!]


----------



## iaf

Gracias por la información, TheChabón. Debe ser por eso entonces que me resultaba algo extraño . 
No hay por qué buscar corregir un texto original - claro está. Sólo dudaba si tal vez hubo alguna traducción previa, desde la cual el texto fuera transpuesto al alemán, o tal vez alguna transcripción poco rigurosa que haya hecho "extraviarse" algunas partecitas ... 
Pero ya quedó claro, gracias!


----------

